
Multiple Vulnerabilities in the CPP and Parity Ethereum Client - thedlade
http://blog.talosintelligence.com/2018/01/vulnerability-spotlight-multiple.html
======
tannerbrockwell
This is quite damaging for Parity[1]. This combined with the Multi-Sig Wallet
debacle[2] will require a lot of effort from Parity to rebuild their
reputation.

As the valuation of crypto-currencies such as Ethereum increases the ability
to target such vulnerabilities goes from simple malicious or destructive hacks
to security compromises that have material costs beyond a reputation for both
the developers and users of these platforms.

These exploits will also slow the wider adoption of particular platforms, the
Blockchain space is right now quite competitive and market value is very
closely linked to attention and interest in a platform's blockchain
competency.

[1] [https://www.parity.io/](https://www.parity.io/) [2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14807779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14807779)

